
Google Analytics is wildly inaccurate - archon810
https://twitter.com/ArtemR/status/990014506213363712
======
archon810
To give more context here, depending on the time period selected (2010-2018 in
the first screenshot, 2014-2018 in the second), the data for the same months
(say, August 2017) will be wildly different and cannot be relied on.

